# Looking for Hands Down Best Grip Material for Mantises



## SntaCruz83 (Aug 4, 2011)

After a slight molting debacle, I've realized that this particular mantis is having some serious trouble with his grip. I have him in a food cover that is designed to keep bugs off your food outdoors, but he just keeps sliding his feet across the top, unable to actually grip it. I don't think he'll have any trouble catching food, but I am concerned with how he'll deal with his next molt and I want to get an enclosure prepared before the time comes. I think he only has one molt left and I'm hoping that since it's such a minor flaw that it will correct itself with the next molt.

I did a search on the forums and found a number of different suggestions for good gripping surfaces and I've listed them in the poll. Since I probably have a couple weeks before his next molt, I'll be trying out a few different materials on my own, but I'd appreciate any input I can get. Thanks. =)


----------



## ismart (Aug 4, 2011)

Sticks, twiggs, and Branches. These are the best perches for a molting mantis. These are the perches they would use in the wild to molt.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2011)

Paper Towels!


----------



## Orin (Aug 4, 2011)

Aren't those food covers made of a cloth-like material?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2011)

You need to use a pantyhose nylon, cut it and use rubber band to secure in place, or glue some tiny twigs to the top of contaier, it is not good for him not to have a foot hold.


----------



## nebrakacinese (Aug 4, 2011)

That cloth like material for food service with the iregular holes has worked fine for me,I caught two wild chinese and they've molted since Iv'e had them, I think to L4,how I love that species.


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 5, 2011)

Nylon Rug liner - hands-down. Don't let all the naturalists on the forum convince you otherwise! Crazy-easy to grip, and no chance of snags.

That, or shelf-liner. Pretty much the same thing, and you can get a roll at the 99 cent store. (I know, "twigs are free". Whateverz...)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 5, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Nylon Rug liner - hands-down. Don't let all the naturalists on the forum convince you otherwise! Crazy-easy to grip, and no chance of snags.
> 
> That, or shelf-liner. Pretty much the same thing, and you can get a roll at the 99 cent store. (I know, "twigs are free". Whateverz...)


Well, i wonder how all those thousands of generations of mantids got along before they discovered nylon rug (or Nylon Rug) liner. Sporeworld is wrong, of course, but then so is everyone else (except, perhaps, Rebecca. God really did create panty hose for mantis molting, Check out yr local Walgreen's). for the rest of us, leaves, not twigs are the way to go. Raffia is great, but palm fronds are free. If you don't live in an area that has palm trees (the Arizona palm has the fronds of choice, of course), come and visit us and take a few armfuls (armsful?) home with you. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha! So you say! But Rug Liner and Panty Hose are essentially the same material - with the rug liner being a little wider and a lot sexier. Well, I think they're sexy... B) 

But I'm behind the palm fronds, too. And fake ferns. And moss (glued to the top). And (as many threads attest), I like sponges!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 5, 2011)

Hummm, sporeworld or is it now spongeworld? I do so love Spongebob! r u related? :lol: 

Phil, I am going with the "armsful"!


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha. No relation, although I do appreciate his design sense.


----------



## dlemmings (Aug 11, 2011)

I have not made my first mantis aquisition yet but am in the process of making an emclosure: wooden with mesh sides and 99 cent store glass picture frame for the facing. I was going to mount 1 or 2 lamps for warmth. I plan to make it 5-6 inches deep so it would be roughly the size of an 8x10 frame that is 6 inches deep. my plan for a good gripping surface is to line the back of the enclosure with burlap stapled to the wooden backboard, add a few sticks (or choalla wood) extending from the substrate towards the top. and I was thinking of cutting a loofah in half lengthwise and mounting it mid way up (tall enough for an adult to hang &amp; molt from) I will not overcrowd the inside with stuff but I think the varied surface textures should work for a variety of species and sizes.


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I mentioned this, but I have some elements here of thciker sticks wrapped with cloth covered wire. And some with twine. I wrap it around for grip (I saw it on a cat hut a while back). Very good for climbing, and holding water, but difficult to keep clean.

I had intended to, but never finsihed, a design where I wrapped rope around bent coat hangers, so it would keep it's shape. I may still do it one day...


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 1, 2011)

I just have fake plants with leaves (the fabric kind, not plastic) in my mantis jars.

Plus a Zilla water pillow, which is fabric netting on one side, plastic on the other.

I guess that's okay!? the fake leaves and enough roughness (more then a paper towel).


----------

